# Lost daughter within our hobby.



## Kevin Cole (Nov 13, 2008)

Chad, at cheapdecalz.com has a Daughter lost in Myrtle Beach area on spring Break. She is 17 years old. You may have saw it on CNN news. Maybe one of our Racers can help if they live in the area. This could happen to any of us in our community. She disapeared on Sat nite. Chad all of us Racers will be thinking of you. Good Luck. 

I'm the father of an 8yr old little girl that is our only child...so this cuts real deep for me.

Anyone racing,traveling,or who even lives in that area...please keep your eye's & ear's open.

It's tough to here about this in everyday life.This time it is real close to our hobby/racing community.

All of my family's thoughts & prayers go out to Chad,his missing daughter,and his entire family.


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

i am sorry to hear that, i dint see it on the news but the wife said she did, we are leaving for myrtle beach in the morning, please ....please let me know if there is anything i can do!!!!! is it possible to get a pic posted!!! would help everybody in search for her......please post pic. i cant imagain how that would be missing a family member, but i will sure keep my eye out, if i had a pic, it would make it much easier, our thoughts and prayers will also go out to family, please post pic!! mike from michigan.


----------



## Kevin Cole (Nov 13, 2008)

I don't have a picture myself.

The info was sent to me by some mutual friends in the dirt oval scene.
Chad does some great vinyl work within our hobby as cheap as anyone.He's always been a good guy & fair to deal with...he certainly(nor does anyone) deserve having to endure such personal/emotional pain and stress.

Mike-you'll probably here much more when you're in the area & I would think the local papers there will have a picture.

Let's just all try to remember this in our prayers until she is found and hope that it does not happen again.


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

My prayers and good thoughts are with their family.


----------



## hatcher#56 (Oct 28, 2007)

from myrtle beach area here its all over the local news they are looking for a 20 guy friend that was the last person she was seen with on motel cameras at 1am the night she went missing more updates on 11news seen flyers,


----------



## hatcher#56 (Oct 28, 2007)

mike pics all over the beach area and local news,channel15 &13


----------



## XXXT4me (Apr 6, 2007)

CNN link to the story.

http://www.cnn.com/2009/CRIME/04/30/missing.teen/index.html


My thoughts are with them.


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

i found pic, keep my eye out. i have a 13 year old daughter, man that really hits ya even thinking about.......wow... cant even imagine the hurt.... prayers for the family.


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

I hope and pray this works out better that what we frequently see. 

There are far too many perverts loose and they pick on these kids.


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

positive thoughts!!!! always!!


----------



## Dpreston (Nov 21, 2005)

My GF and I saw this the other night on CNN.

Are thoughts and prayers go out to the family.


----------



## DOUGHBOY (May 7, 2008)

I Am Also A Father Of A Little Girl And I Can Not Even Begin To Imagine The Pain The Family Must Be In Right Now... Chads Family Will Defenitely Be In The Prayers Of My Family.....


----------



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

im so sorry to hear this, hope she gets back safe...


----------



## Kevin Cole (Nov 13, 2008)

-message from Chad & link to photo of his missing daughter



Guys THANK YOU SO MUCH for all your prayers and thoughts. Means the world to me and my family. I am doing EVERY POSSIBLE THING I CAN to find her.

There really isnt anything I can say but PLEASE PLEASE just tell everyone you know about her and MAYBE someone has seen her somewhere. I have no words except feeling NUMB and DISTRAUGHT. Racing and this hobby is the LST THING from my mind, however I need to stay strong and clear minded for my 5 yrs old boy and 11 yr old baby girl. I am attaching a PDF link I made of my daughter which if you could possibly print and post any and everywhere you can locally. 

http://www.CheapDecalz.com/BrittaneeMissing.pdf

-Chad


----------



## rednekdirtoval (Jun 7, 2008)

It's all over the news down here, all we can do is hope and pray. All the people who are close to this young girl, be strong, be faithful, and don't give up!!!!!!!!!!! my thoughts and prayers, Rednek


----------



## Shane Racer (Jan 19, 2005)

Any new updates? I hope she returns home safe. My prayers are with you.


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

Seen this on The Phil show today and I thought it was the same person 
I hope they find her and she is reunited with her family safe and sound


----------



## rchobbygirl (Apr 24, 2009)

Is there any update on this? I did not hear about it and JUST read about it now...


----------



## hatcher#56 (Oct 28, 2007)

still nothing new on the local news


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

i just heard from a buddy of mine in charleston, sc, there might have been a sighting of her, is this true???? i just talked to him 15 minutes ago, i hope this information is true, again preyers for the family.


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

if needed i can give you my freinds number, his name is john, and he lives in charleston sc. he might have heard more.


----------



## hatcher#56 (Oct 28, 2007)

there was a possible sighting yesterday at a store but the family watched the stores video and determined it wasnt her even the car the girl was riding in was from new york,i work in the myrtle beach area


----------



## hatcher#56 (Oct 28, 2007)

u can check updates on carolinalive.com


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

you had to rain on the parade, i was happy to hear someone might have seen her. where abouts you work??


----------



## rednekdirtoval (Jun 7, 2008)

Hatcher is a good buddy, he wasn't raining on anything, no sense in posting info that might have been. This is a tough time for the family and friends, let them decide what to believe and not. Think of the family before you post somethin like that again Inferno, I live a few miles from Charleston myself and have heard of no comfrimed sightings. Stay strong family, keep your strengh and don't give up hope.


----------



## hatcher#56 (Oct 28, 2007)

RJM plumbing in myrtle beach we do mainly all the spec homes on the grand strand,we also do our share of custom homes i just finished a 8000 sqft house on daniels island thats north charleston


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

rednekdirtoval...relax, hatcher heard the same thing, it just was not her, we can or i can always hope. i was excited to hear anything, i am not there so i hear very little, and the positive things i do hear, i prey they come through and end this nightmare for the family.... and hatcher#56 kinda weird that you were working on daniels island, my last name is daniels.


----------



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

Very sad. Hope she is found safe and sound very very soon!!!!!!!


----------



## Kevin Cole (Nov 13, 2008)

Bump...you're family is still in our prayers Chad.


----------



## Tres (May 10, 1999)

+1...


----------



## nmrcc racer (Apr 25, 2009)

any word yet i havn't heard anything on the news and this is my only place for info

in our prayers and hopes


----------



## jdearhart (May 11, 2006)

Nothing here recently on the local news. I'm about an hour from Myrtle Beach.


----------



## Kevin Cole (Nov 13, 2008)

http://www.helpfindbrittanee.com/

http://www.amw.com/missing_children/case.cfm?id=65194

http://www.cheapdecalz.com/BrittaneeMissing.pdf


Those with any information are asked to call Myrtle Beach Police at (843) 918-1300, 1-800-CRIME-TV or 1-800-THE-LOST (843-5678)


----------

